# Marlinaktion mit dem BGFC, Kaufland lenkt ein!



## Sailfisch (25. Januar 2006)

Hallo Boardgemeinde!

Viele Köche mögen den Brei verderben, aber viele Emails regen zum Nachdenken an! Das zeigt die gemeinsame Emailaktion von BGFC, hier federführend Jürgen Oeder, und dem Anglerboard, bei der die Firmen Kaufland und Walmart aufgefordert wurden, den kürzlich eingeführten Marlinsteakverkauf wieder einzustellen.
Heute morgen hat mich Jürgen Oeder angerufen, um mir mitzuteilen, daß Kaufland reagiert hat und Marlin wieder aus der Produktpalette genommen hat. 
Bei WalMart wird wohl noch überlegt, weitere Mails könnten den Überlegungsvorgang zum richtigen Ergebnis führen. Hier gehts zum Thema.

Hier der Beitrag von Jürgen Oeder beim BGFC: 



> *Kaufland reagiert auf Marlin-Proteste*
> Autor: Oeder Jürgen 	Datum: 25.01.2006 10:28
> Kaufland hat auf unsere gemeinsam mit dem Anglerboard durchgezogene Protestaktion in Sachen Marlin-Steaks positiv reagiert: Wie mir der Pressesprecher Hergen Blase heute mitteilte, gibt es bei Kaufland nun keine Marlin-Steaks mehr im Angebot. Die vielen Mails hätten die „Sensibilität im Haus für diese Problematik geweckt“. Kaufland suche nun Gespräche mit Greenpeace sowie dem Marine Stewartship Council, das Produkte aus einer nachhaltigen, Ressourcen schonenden Fischerei zertifiziert. Kaufland wolle künftig solche Produkte anbieten. – Immerhin!!! Bei WalMart ziert sich die Pressestelle noch, spricht aber inzwischen auch von einem „sensiblen Thema“. Ich gebe WalMart noch eine Woche, dann werde ich die IGFA und die Billfish-Foundation informieren. Mal sehen, was dann passiert .... Tight lines -- Jürgen



Vielen Dank an all diejenigen, die sich an der Aktion beteiligt haben! Zu nennen sind dabei insbesondere René (Brasilfischer) für die Unterstützung in einem anderen Forum und Karsten (petrikasus) für sein tolles Anschreiben. #6 #6 #6 

Mein besonderer Dank geht an Jürgen Oeder, der sich hier viel Mühe macht und gemacht hat! #6 #6 #6


----------



## wodibo (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Marlinaktion mit dem BGFC, Kaufland lenkt ein!*

Und es geht doch! Man ist das ein tolles Gefühl. Ich bin stolz auf Alle, die mitgemacht haben. 
Bin nur vom WWF enttäuscht, die ich angeschrieben hatte und bis heute keine Antwort erhalten habe!!!


----------



## hornhechteutin (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Marlinaktion mit dem BGFC, Kaufland lenkt ein!*

Moin Moin ,
echt klasse das die auf die vilene Mails reagiert haben und da sagen immer noch einige , das wir Angler nichts bewirken können . Können wir doch , nur es auch tun , darauf kommt es an |supergri #6 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## djoerni (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Marlinaktion mit dem BGFC, Kaufland lenkt ein!*

mahlzeit!

sehr geile geschichte! freut mich ungemein!!!


----------



## Fairlay (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Marlinaktion mit dem BGFC, Kaufland lenkt ein!*

...und man kann doch was ändern


----------



## Jirko (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Marlinaktion mit dem BGFC, Kaufland lenkt ein!*

sehr beeindruckend kai! es erfreut einem auch wenn man spürt, daß man nicht mit allen anliegen auf taube ohren stösst! daher nen digges kompli an dich & den rest der crew, die sich dafür vehement eingesetzt haben #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Marlinaktion mit dem BGFC, Kaufland lenkt ein!*

Geht doch, klasse!!!


----------



## Achim_68 (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Marlinaktion mit dem BGFC, Kaufland lenkt ein!*

Astrein, ich gratuliere!!!!!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Marlinaktion mit dem BGFC, Kaufland lenkt ein!*

Klasse ...!!!


----------



## Garfield0815 (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Marlinaktion mit dem BGFC, Kaufland lenkt ein!*

Damit beweist sich mal wieder: Gemeinsam sind wir stark!

Super Sache #6#6


----------

